# 180G fish tank placement....



## erks (Jan 10, 2011)

Not sure but something got me worried, just read a few threads on this 'fish tank placement"
I have a 180G im planning on putting it on the main floor, the house is 2 years old. Do i have to consider beam direction in the house for stabilty and weight for this size of tank? 


thanks for you help!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

erks said:


> Not sure but something got me worried, just read a few threads on this 'fish tank placement"
> I have a 180G im planning on putting it on the main floor, the house is 2 years old. Do i have to consider beam direction in the house for stabilty and weight for this size of tank?
> 
> thanks for you help!


Yes you should. You should also try to place it in front of a load bearing wall.

I would not take any chances.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I found this with a quick google search, it looks interesting and informative:

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article28.html


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Basically, don't chance it. Set it across multiple joists.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

My 150g 1200lb+ sit on main floor, behind a load bearing wall.
I put a post support in basement directly under the joist.
In summer time the post is 100% tight with the joist.
But in winter time, there is a space between the post and joist.
(the post can move).It may the post is shrink in winter.
The joist didn't downward any pressure on the joint,
I guess the joint is strong enough afford the weight.
So I move out the post confidence.
This only my experience, ask engineer is the best way.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

As with anything heavy the more structure you can have under it the better, if you basement is not finished you and make a new beam out of 2x6 or 2x8 and hold it up with a couple of jack posts.


----------

